# Massey Ferguson Mechanic 200 series



## mcquerrey (Mar 31, 2018)

I am in the process of putting a Massey Ferguson 290 (1985 model) back together. It had been left under a shed and overtaken by wisteria. I am down to the hydraulic remotes. The tractor has one set of factory remotes. I am wanting dual remotes. Dealers are saying the kit is no longer offered. I ordered a kit from the internet but it will not work without eliminating the 3point/auxiliary lever. Hoping to get a name and number of someone that has worked on these tractors.

What other models have a similar hydraulic set up that I could cannibalize from a salvage yard? Salvage suggestions?


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

if you like i can get some info for you Monday. Gotta be a donor tractor closer to you than me though.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Here is a kit from Steiners.

https://www.steinertractor.com/MFS3633Dual-Hydraulic-Remote-Valve-Kit

You still have your lift, just not when using the hydraulics. I had a single acting remote on my MF50 and there was a valve that actuated lift or remote.


----------



## siscofarms (Nov 23, 2010)

Run the single remote you have to an auxiliary dual valve , like a loader set up ??????????????


----------



## mcquerrey (Mar 31, 2018)

leeave96 said:


> Here is a kit from Steiners.
> 
> https://www.steinertractor.com/MFS3633Dual-Hydraulic-Remote-Valve-Kit
> 
> You still have your lift, just not when using the hydraulics. I had a single acting remote on my MF50 and there was a valve that actuated lift or remote.


I ordered and received this kit. Not sure it will work a couple of reasons. It seems to match up to earlier MF tractors and list as compatible with the 290. The instructions do not deal with some of the current hardware connected to the factory. I called Wednesday for some technical support. Told there is no way to contact the factory as it is made overseas and their tech person has not returned my call. I have boxed it up to send it back.


----------



## mcquerrey (Mar 31, 2018)

siscofarms said:


> Run the single remote you have to an auxiliary dual valve , like a loader set up ??????????????


This is plan B if I cannot get an original set up.


----------



## mcquerrey (Mar 31, 2018)

carcajou said:


> if you like i can get some info for you Monday. Gotta be a donor tractor closer to you than me though.


I appreciate any help I can get. Would love to find a factory setup on a salvage tractor but UTL so far on finding any in salvage yards.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

mcquerrey said:


> I appreciate any help I can get. Would love to find a factory setup on a salvage tractor but UTL so far on finding any in salvage yards.


Try Nolt's in Newville, Pa. Massey specific salvage yard. I'm not a huge fan of the guy but he may have what you need.


----------

